# Paris Cafes



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'll be visiting Paris for 4 days in June with my girlfriend. Any cafes to recommend? Preferably not too far from the touristy sports!


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Couldn't tell you any nowadays. When I lived in Paris for a spell in the 80s I used to take my aperitif in the Cardinal, up the end of the bd des Italiens, where it becomes the bd Montmartre. It's sort-of halfway between the well-heeled and the hoi polloi, and in the early evening you see all kinds of folk stroll by. It was a pretty unpretentious place. No idea what the coffee is like but you don't go to Paris for that.

It's also within teetering distance of the Bouillon Chartier, the only restaurant I know that has overhead luggage-racks. The waiters still dress in C19 garb with aprons down to their ankles and the food is cheap but good - at least it used to be. It's certainly worth a visit:

http://www.bouillon-chartier.com/en/

There are two other affiliated restaurants, the Commerce in the 15th arrondissement and the Coupole near the Tour Montparnasse. The 15th is right outside the touristy parts but the restaurant is worth the trip: the waiters are also in C19 kit and belt around bearing vast trays overhead - I've seen one with a tower of coffee-cups and five bottles of wine alongside half a dozen meals. There are two levels, and a balcony table lets you watch all the fun below. The Coupole I don't like as much: the building is beautiful but I always felt too exposed inside.


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

I was in Paris last month and there's nowhere that isn't too far from the tourist areas by metro. It's a relatively compact city.We had breakfast in Cafe Oberkampf both mornings. Their shakshuka sets you up for the day. They have a Kees Van Der Westen Mirage which delivered, via the owner, what herself described as the best flat white she's ever had. It's small but provided the weather isn't too bad you can wait outside. Table turnover is relatively good.

We tried Holybelly but there was a 45 minute wait for tables (but they take bookings) so we just got some take away coffees (macchiato and flat white) which were very good.

The first day we arrived we went to The Broken Arm for some filter which was good but felt the place was a little too cool for school, and I'm usually a hipster beard fixie type guy!

Nearly all the baristas were English/Australian/American.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

There is an amazing coffee scene in Paris now and growing at a pace - nowhere is that far, and it's worth tracking down some places to get a sense of the Paris that people live in. We were over in January and I'll post where we went when we get home - although it included The Beans on Fire and Cafe Oberkampf. If you search the forum there is at least one other thread about Paris coffee shops. Another source is Sprudge - which I used for this trip.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ah - cross posting


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Went there last summer, but didn't get to the amounts of cafe I had planned for, However I did get a a cappu at Strada Cafe on rue du temple, it was quite nice with allot chocolate note and caramel sweetness. I also went to Telescope near Palai Royal it is a very tiny place that has a Black eagle and Mythos grinder. I got a flat white and a black, The coffee where a little disappointing as I had heard good things about that place, it was indeed well visited, on a less busy day I'm sure it is worth the visit, as far as I recall the beans where from Hasbean.

But I will get on a more throughout experience next time around as I won't have to visit so many attractions.

The list I have is

Ten Belles

Cafe Craft

Holly Belle

Fondation

The Broken Arm

Cafe Pinson

Boots Cafe

Belleville Brulerie (when open)


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

You should add telescope to the list, I went a few months ago, it's a bit of a hipster hangout but they have has bean and koppi beans and the filter was bang on. I think @garydyke1 set their machine up too









Hollybelly, fondation and boot cafe were all great as well









Enjoy


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

I thought Telescope had closed? I'd be fairly pissed if it isn't as our hotel was one street away.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

They close for summer


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

That depends on what you define as summer, My summer is in July- August, and Telescope had open i the month of July last year, but like many other places they close down in August.


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

thanks for the tips guys. I'll definitely check out some of the places recommended


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Cafe Loustic


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Beans on Fire


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Cafe Oberkampf: small but perfectly formed


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Boot Cafe - even smaller, just as perfectly formed:


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Just about to head to Paris and thought it would be worth asking if there are any new places not covered on this thread so far? Anyone out there have some decent additions? Any craft beer recommendations also greatful received.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Definitely L'Arbre a Café- Hippolyte Corty's place - very tiny in an interesting back street but totallly wonderful coffee and very friendly.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Here's the link to it...

And I have tried posting some photos but they keep rotating.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Cheers @Phil104 much appreciated. Just got in from night out, there's some amazing cocktails at Mary Celeste. Going to hit the coffee spots hard tomorrow starting with boot.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

unoll said:


> Cheers @Phil104 much appreciated. Just got in from night out, there's some amazing cocktails at Mary Celeste. Going to hit the coffee spots hard tomorrow starting with boot.


Looking forward to hearing about where you go and what you think about them - a good antidote to the cocktails and good preparation for more cocktails later. And there's not much that beats Paris in April.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

I got back from Paris last night after having a fantastic time. Cafes we got to visit were:

- Boot

- Loustic

- Lomi

- Coutume

- Hardware society

- Broken arm

Our top favourite was Boot, it was close to where we were staying in le Marais and it is really tiny. We were lucky to get seats both times we went. I'd say that true to the shops original use, it's about the size of a small Timpsons (other cobblers are available). They had Five Elephant in the hopper and a pretty modest set-up, but the espressos we had were some of the best ever and showed that you don't need expensive equipment to make good coffee; just focus on the ingrediants (coffee and water) and get your technique right. The music was great and the baristas really friendly both times we went.

Coutume was also really good and is more akin to somewhere like Workshop in London or Coffee Lab in Edinburgh. The barista (Matti), was really friendly and loved talking coffee with us. However, this was probably the most expensive spot at around 8 euro for a kalita. They also had a "Grand Cuvee" Gesha coffee available, you could buy a 60g tin for 30 euros or have a degustation for 15 euros. We had double espressos at 2.5 euros each and were happy with our choice.

The biggest let down coffee wise was Hardware Society near the Sacre Coeur. The cafe was set up by guys from Melbourne and has one of the best set-ups I've ever seen: 3 group Slayer, Mythos, EK43, Puqpress and Padre coffee. On paper, it should've been the best coffee of the trip but the reality was an over-extracted bitter espresso most speciality shops would be ashamed of. Food-wise however, we had an amazing fried brioche with macerated strawberries, matcha ice cream and honeycomb pieces. This was probably one of my favourite deserts of all time. Maybe they were having an off day, but I just couldn't be bothered with the faff of sending the coffee back.

Lomi café and roastery was a good spot and was really friendly and pleasant but it's a bit of a trek from anything of interest although not too far from Monte Martre. Mrs Unoll had one of their specials which was an espresso with a side bowl of blue cheese. The idea was to dip the blue cheese in the espresso then eat it. We were surprised that it worked quite well as a combo, with the blue cheese accentuating the sweetness of the espresso. Weird but interesting. I went for an espresso and tonic which was really sweet and tasty using the rwandan single origin.

I'd advise avoiding Broken Arm, the coffee was ok (batch brew ethiopian for 3 euros), and the place was really nice. However, the staff are farrrr to cool for school and the definition of hipster. The service was pretty unfriendly and I'd struggle to recommend the place to anyone, you'd be better off going rond the corner to Fondation instead (which we sadly didn't get to visit).

Loustic was pretty good, although the coffee was a little more roasted than we'd usually go for. Mrs had an Ethiopian espresso which was floral and interesting and I had a Kenyan V60. This place was pretty crowded but still cosy.

Hopefully this post isn't too long and boring, any questions or advice and I'll try to help.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Fantastic and detailed reviews Unoll - appreciate you posting invaluable info for anyone planning a trip to Paris... or based on your descriptions could be time to plan a trip...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Great review @unoll - Boot is spot on although a shame about Broken Arm - it was good when we went there but that was in 2015 and not as much competition as there is now.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

A relatively new coffee shop has just been reviewed on Sprudge - O Coffeeshop. A bit out of the way but good for exploring other parts of Paris. Looks like they use Belleville as their coffee although what's missing from the article is any reference to what roasters they are using.


----------

